# My adopted cat just gave birth..help..



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there..  i adopted a cat who turns out to be pregnant and just deliver one kitten... Do u know where I can buy a special food or supplement for the mother cat... I got only food for the kittens from a pet shop..i alsondid ask some vets here but still waiting for their reply... And would like to know if u have idea when is the best time to spayed her? Thanks a lot.... Also, if someone can share their experience with a mother cat...would be helpful too


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do not let the cat go outside. The cat can get pregnant pretty quickly, like some go back in heat within a week or two. Would suggest waiting to get her spayed until after the kitten stops nursing off her at like four weeks. Suggest feeding the mother cat kitten food for the extra nutrients while she has the kitten with her.  You shouldnt have to give the kitten anything until about 2 1/2 weeks of age and then will need mushy food. Can give can food or watered down hard food. Suggest putting a small litter box nearby where the kitten is at about 2 weeks when it starts to walk. The mother should show the kitty what to do when is ready. If you have a scratching post, good to move it nearby. If the kitty learns to scratch on the scratching post from the beginning usually will tend to leave furniture alone. Enjoy the little kitten


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

I suggest that you contact Friends of Felines if you do not have a home for the kittens. They can help and give good advise.

Home | Feline Friends Dubai


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Dawn A said:


> I suggest that you contact Friends of Felines if you do not have a home for the kittens. They can help and give good advise.
> 
> Home | Feline Friends Dubai


Thanks...

I will take care of the kitten.. 
Good thing the cat gave birth to only one kitten... 

I also ask advise of feline friends too.. on how to take care the mother car and the new kitten...

Now.. I have 3 cats at home....one dad, one mom and one kid... still manageable..


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Hassli said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I will take care of the kitten..
> Good thing the cat gave birth to only one kitten...
> ...


Jynxgirl gave good advice, and I was going to add felinefriends, but Dawn A allready has, so I am just left with 2 things :

1. wishing you a lot of fun with the little guy, as it is always a blast to have a kitten around. 

2. Congratulating you on doing the right thing and taking care of the whole family. :clap2: I have seen so many cats in Feline Friends where people would have had the kittens, throw them out in a box, or even worst, kept the kitten and given up the mother as they did not want too many cats at home...


----------



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

Hassli said:


> Hi there..  i adopted a cat who turns out to be pregnant and just deliver one kitten... Do u know where I can buy a special food or supplement for the mother cat... I got only food for the kittens from a pet shop..i alsondid ask some vets here but still waiting for their reply... And would like to know if u have idea when is the best time to spayed her? Thanks a lot.... Also, if someone can share their experience with a mother cat...would be helpful too


Hi Hassli,

Please check out these two websites, as they will sure to have the answers to your questions: Al Barsha Veterinary Clinic and ABVC Pet's Necessities.

I will be monitoring this thread for any questions that might remain.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Al Safa Veterinary Clinic is also very good. They work with Feline Friends. Please call a vet and have mom scheduled for a spay; they'll advise you to keep her in until baby's a little older so she can be properly nursed, but please don't delay the spay.

We've been taking care of a pair of abandoned kittens since we moved into our villa, and have also taken on some street cats that roam the neighborhood (just safe haven in our garden). Have also welcomed Feline Friends into our compound for their TNR program. They have fixed more than 15 cats just in our little block, which will go a long way toward preventing more litters of kittens to get sick and die or be killed in traffic. Thanks for doing right by the kitties.


----------



## DubaiScot (Sep 14, 2011)

*Cats for owners*



aguyfromdaglobe said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am looking to adopt a cat/kitten. I live in Dubai and If you know anybody with a kitten or maybe two for adoption kindly let me know
> 
> ...


Hi

My wife and her friends have a number of adopted kittens, young cats and adults. All well trained, cared by animal lovers with great support from 2 local vets at discounted rates. 

If you send me a private email address I can have her send you pics, then arrange visits?

Michael


----------

